# salad dressing for keto???



## IronTiger (May 14, 2009)

anyone reccomend me a nice keto dressing for my greens either off the shelve or recipes


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

all your allowed is olive oil and vinegar im afraid!! little mustard if you must


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Drizzle of olive oil and some finely ground nuts (insert joke here) goes down well for me at the moment.


----------



## IronTiger (May 14, 2009)

serious


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Do what I do mate, I make my own mayonnaise. Easy if you got a blender.

2 egg yolks add some cider vinegar

Mix 100ml of Olive oil with 100ml of flaxseed oil.

add about 30ml of the oil mix and blend, you should get an emoulsion. Keep adding the oil at 30mils at a time and blend.

If you are not getting the right consistency then add a little more vinegar

When you're finished, add a teaspoon of dijon mustard for taste.

There you have it, healthy mayonnaise with a sh!t load of omega 3's from the flax, and monounsaturates from the olive oil, not to mention the fat burning effects of cider vinegar, and all the great nutrients in an egg yolk.

Now you can't better than that!!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

By the way, i have this twice a day on my salad.

So don't be boring with your olive and vinegar rubbish, who said dieting has to be bland, enjoy yourself.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

depends how strict you want to be with keto tbh!!

if its just dieting then id for sure go for the mayo, if your prepping for a comp then DP's prep diet says no!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

MissBC said:


> depends how strict you want to be with keto tbh!!
> 
> if its just dieting then id for sure go for the mayo, if your prepping for a comp then DP's prep diet says no!!


Well i've got a show in 10 days time, and I have my homemade mayo, and my avvy was taken last weekend. What on earth would stop you eating my mayo recipe, egg yolk, flaxseed oil, olive oil, cider vinegar, and a little dijon. What on earth is wrong with that?

I really don't understand why people feel they have to make cutting diets a living hell with food choices.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Well i've got a show in 10 days time, and I have my homemade mayo, and my avvy was taken last weekend. What on earth would stop you eating my mayo recipe, egg yolk, flaxseed oil, olive oil, cider vinegar, and a little dijon. What on earth is wrong with that?
> 
> I really don't understand why people feel they have to make cutting diets a living hell with food choices.


as i said it just depends how your doing it, if your following a planned keto diet or making it up yourself!! everyone is different and thats just my opinion!!

i have no doubt what you do works for you!! and it your mayo fits all your daily macros of fats etc then sweet, good on you!! I dont have any room to play with mine and would prefer more peanut butter or nuts than mayo!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

mango balsamic vinegar (vom fass make it)


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I have lean meats/fish (Chicken/Tuna) with salad, and a big dollop of my mayo, this serves about 30g of fat which is my target per meal. I aim for 200g protein and 150g fats, and around 30g carbs. 5 meals per day, my mayo fits nicely into 2 of my meals.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

gerg said:


> mango balsamic vinegar (vom fass make it)


You gotta watch balsamics on keto, almost all of them have sugar in them, read the labels, for carb content


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I have lean meats/fish (Chicken/Tuna) with salad, and a big dollop of my mayo, this serves about 30g of fat which is my target per meal. I aim for 200g protein and 150g fats, and around 30g carbs. 5 meals per day, my mayo fits nicely into 2 of my meals.


sweet thats all that matters then! :thumb:


----------



## IronTiger (May 14, 2009)

what vinegar we looking to use then


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You cant beat homemade mayo to be honest its great.

You could also try 3/4 parts oil to 1 part lemon juice or white wine vinegar with a little dijon mustard in it.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

50g quark, thinned with a little water. Handful Italian herbs thrown in. I avoid mayo like the plague. Full of damaged and oxidised fats.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

infrared said:


> 50g quark, thinned with a little water. Handful Italian herbs thrown in. I avoid mayo like the plague. Full of damaged and oxidised fats.


Not if you make it yourself. Which is exactly why I make it myself, because I don't like the contents of the off the shelf stuff with all them oxidated omega 6


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Not if you make it yourself. Which is exactly why I make it myself, because I don't like the contents of the off the shelf stuff with all them oxidated omega 6


I would be very appreciative if you could share your recipe.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

some cayenne pepper mixed with olive oil is tasty i have this with 250g prawns and chopped cucumber. make sure the olive oils right amount for your fat requirements tho


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

infrared said:


> I would be very appreciative if you could share your recipe.


Read whole thread, it is in there


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Adding crushed garlic into homemade mayo is good too, for a garlic mayonnaise.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Read whole thread, it is in there


Sorry i missed it. Thank you kindly.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

B|GJOE said:


> Not if you make it yourself. Which is exactly why I make it myself, because I don't like the contents of the off the shelf stuff with all them oxidated omega 6


Tastes better too.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

This stuff is awesome http://www.energiseforlife.com/EnergiseShopsProducts/BR00012.php?shop_name=health4ni&shop_add=


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lea in perrins i used.


----------

